# my herp art



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Thought I'd take the chance to show some of my herp related graffito's.

All done using spraycans on canvas,various sizes inc. 25cm x 25cm, 30cm x 30cm,30cm x 40cm and 20cm x 50cm

Reptile Forums UK - al stotton's Album: Herp Artwork

Thanks for lookin'

Hope you like!

AL


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Their amazing!! love the geckos!!!


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

al stotton said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thought I'd take the chance to show some of my herp related graffito's.
> 
> ...


AL you have some nice very very nice can control how long you been painting with spray cans?


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Anna89 said:


> Their amazing!! love the geckos!!!


Cheers Anna,

Appreciate your positive remarks!:2thumb:

AL


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Magik said:


> AL you have some nice very very nice can control how long you been painting with spray cans?


 
Cheers Magik,

Nice One!!

I've been using spraycans for 10+ years on and off! Can control is defo something you have to work at. I'm always learning evertime I paint.

Rkn you'd like some of my other work of the non herp variety

RGDS......AL


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

al stotton said:


> Cheers Magik,
> 
> Nice One!!
> 
> ...


You know me so well already already Al! Drop me a PM whenever you get the chance wouldnt mind seeing some of your Alternative art:flrt:


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Magik said:


> You know me so well already already Al! Drop me a PM whenever you get the chance wouldnt mind seeing some of your Alternative art:flrt:


 Pm on way with a link to something you should like mate

AL


----------



## iguanaman2442 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice 1 mate like the boa and the albino royal :2thumb:

Rob


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

iguanaman2442 said:


> Nice 1 mate like the boa and the albino royal :2thumb:
> 
> Rob


Cheers Rob:2thumb:

Nice One mate.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are them the ones up in the reptile room? they look familliar, they are fantastic, was thinking of buying some for xmas presents

Wish i was so talented, 

stupid talented ppl making me feel all poo...... :bash:
No i really do love them.


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

nice one! where can I see more of your work? and what about the special prices for RFUK members if someone wants to buy them?


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

emmipez1989 said:


> Are them the ones up in the reptile room? they look familliar, they are fantastic, was thinking of buying some for xmas presents
> 
> Wish i was so talented,
> 
> ...


 
Cheers Em:2thumb:

Thanks for the kind remarks!!

Yep......Some of my work was kindly taken by Mark @ TRR:no1:

AL


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

sushigeezer said:


> nice one! where can I see more of your work? and what about the special prices for RFUK members if someone wants to buy them?


Cheers SG

There's lots of my work about and not only herp related!

here's one for you to check
YouTube - gecko graffiti

I have lots of different styles and even did a tattoo studio last year.

RGDS.........AL


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

you know how cool youre work would look on a pair of my dr martens:lol2:


----------



## *Tasha* (May 11, 2008)

Cracking work.

Do you sell them? if so how much i love the albino royal one.

Cheers Tasha & Rich


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

tina b said:


> you know how cool youre work would look on a pair of my dr martens:lol2:


 Yep:lol2: custom d.m's would rock:2thumb:


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

*Tasha* said:


> Cracking work.
> 
> Do you sell them? if so how much i love the albino royal one.
> 
> Cheers Tasha & Rich


Cheers T & R

I'll pm you some details etc. this eve.

AL


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

can u pm me some details too? i would like one  XX


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't get your album through the first link:bash:


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

bronzeyis200 said:


> I can't get your album through the first link:bash:


Hi Bronzey

I removed the pics for various reasons.Sorry mate.

I'll put some of the new ones up once i've finished working on them.

AL


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, would love to see your work.

You into graff at all?


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

bronzeyis200 said:


> I can't get your album through the first link:bash:


 I'm glad you wrote that thought I was going completely mad and doing something wrong time after time :lol2:


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

ratley said:


> I'm glad you wrote that thought I was going completely mad and doing something wrong time after time :lol2:


 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bronzeyis200*  
_I can't get your album through the first link:bash:_

Hi Bronzey

I removed the pics for various reasons.Sorry mate.

I'll put some of the new ones up once i've finished working on them.

AL


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshuashaw said:


> Yeah, would love to see your work.
> 
> You into graff at all?


here's one for you to check
YouTube - gecko graffiti


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

al stotton said:


> here's one for you to check
> YouTube - gecko graffiti


Slow ass 'net connection so it'll take a while to stream that video, but nice to see a fellow writer & someone else who doesn't consider graff just a social annoyance.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshuashaw said:


> Slow ass 'net connection so it'll take a while to stream that video, but nice to see a fellow writer & someone else who doesn't consider graff just a social annoyance.


Hi Josh

Far from it mate.........In fact the amount of positive things I've gained or done from painting far outway the neg.

Graffiti is a beautiful thing when done with skill and pride for sure.

AL


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

al stotton said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Far from it mate.........In fact the amount of positive things I've gained or done from painting far outway the neg.
> 
> ...


Yeah, such a shame the general public look at it with narrow-minded views. What aspects you into of graff? The history or how it started in America? Check out the films Infamy & Bomb It! Top films.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshuashaw said:


> Yeah, such a shame the general public look at it with narrow-minded views. What aspects you into of graff? The history or how it started in America? Check out the films Infamy & Bomb It! Top films.


personally I'm into the art side of things more nowadays,But I'm fully aware of the historical aspects right back to Dondi and T Kid et al.

I nice film to check is the Trumac dvd

AL


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Dondi? Not heard of him/her. I know of Terrible T Kid though. Where you from? Paint legal spots?


----------

